# My new baby wegies 13 weeks 5 days old :-)



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy !!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

about time we had some photos and dont they look good together. the first photo you cant tell cat from bed lol


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sooooooo proud of them  They are amazing  Settled right in immediately and get on with my other cats too :thumbup:

They are energy machines    

Struggling for a name for the tabby one , Mr Stripey is starting to stick  The little black one is Alfie 

Name suggestions welcome :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

wegies are very energetic and are also very intelligent, wouldnt be without mine. have you thought maybe of a norse name for him val?
i wonder if alfie will be as naughty as my jj? my asbo child


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Alfie is very naughty and is definitely the cheekier of the two  Yes , but nothing is grabbing me yet ........except Mr Stripey 

when do you get your new babies ?


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What beautiful boys,congratulations!

Couldn't resist googling norwegian names as suggested by Jenny in her post.

Fredrik sounds good and means peaceful ruler


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how pretty are they.xx_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> What beautiful boys,congratulations!
> 
> Couldn't resist googling norwegian names as suggested by Jenny in her post.
> 
> Fredrik sounds good and means peaceful ruler


Oooh .....that's a possibility and ......... :001_wub: :001_wub::thumbup: your kitties!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Alfie is very naughty and is definitely the cheekier of the two  Yes , but nothing is grabbing me yet ........except Mr Stripey
> 
> when do you get your new babies ?


monday 5th dec, going down on the train, should be an adventure. would you believe they still have a blue girl for sale, the only one left of this litter


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> What beautiful boys,congratulations!
> 
> Couldn't resist googling norwegian names as suggested by Jenny in her post.
> 
> Fredrik sounds good and means peaceful ruler


two raggie babies


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

photo taken monday of torre and troy now aged 11 weeks tomorrow


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

bless lovely photos


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> monday 5th dec, going down on the train, should be an adventure. would you believe they still have a blue girl for sale, the only one left of this litter


oooh i bet you cant wait !!!!    Blue girl .....:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

your babies are gorgeous :thumbup::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank u val couldnt resist putting them on sorry about that


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> thank u val couldnt resist putting them on sorry about that


hey, bring it on , pics are good :thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow :001_wub::001_wub: aren't they just gorgeous :001_wub::yesnod::yesnod:
Jenny - yours are beautiful too :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank u lynne


----------

